# How to connect a trap primers for a hot water tank



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I have no idea to what you refer. If you want to drain or flush the tank, the drain is at the bottom side of the tank. Usually, the only fittings at the top are for cold inlet/hot outlet. The over temp/pressure valve is usually on the side towards the top. This is a safety valve, don't remove it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you saying you have a trap primer near your water heater that's being fed by a garden hose?

OR 

Do you have a garden hose running from the temperature pressure releif valve on the tank into a floor drain?

Make sure your terminoligy is correct before you proceed. Please take a picture.


----------



## Ballastar (Feb 11, 2010)

The trap primer is on the top of hot water tank, but it connect to garden hose, not connect to water heat cold water inlet, is it right?


----------



## Ballastar (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope this time picture is attached, the trap primer installed here is make sense?!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The trap primer is not associated with and is not needed by the water heater or the garden hose spigot.

The trap primer needs to be put somewhere in the cold water line where the flow starts and stops every once in awhile but preferably not too frequently. It discharges a small amount of water into the floor drain to keep the trap from drying out.

You might want to observe it to see whether use of hot water triggers the release of water and how much water comes out. Using the garden hose should do this. Since there is no timer to periodically release water, the primer relies on changes in water pressure inside the pipe to do this. The process is unscientific; it is up to you to compute how much water the trap needs and then, if possible, calibrate the primer (most people don't bother). The only disadvantage to releasing water too often is increasing your water bill.


----------

